# Handgun for daughter



## brassmeister (Mar 20, 2012)

I am not new to handguns, and neither is my daughter, but this seemed the most appropriate forum for my question.

When she was old enough to handle it, I bought her a HK USP Compact in 9mm. She has become reasonably proficient with the gun except that she has never mastered the magazine release which is a little lever under the trigger guard.

Now that she is approaching 21, I am thinking that maybe I should look at trading the HK for something else that won't be a problem for her.

A bit more on her: while she is interested enough to own a gun and shoot maybe once or twice a year, she is not interested enough to become really proficient, at least not yet. She is open to the possibility of concealed carry some day, so the gun should be good for that.

But other than the mag release, she's been pretty good with the auto, though she has also had trouble locking the slide back.

One obvious option is the Glock, but there seems to have been an explosion of handguns in the last decade. So I thought I'd ask:

In view of th above, what handgun would you recommend.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd look at the S&W M&P Compact/ make sure you get the model w/ the lighter trigger etc..alot of ladies seem to like the grip and the reach to the trigger, Also the XD or XDM in subcompact and compact would be others to look hard at. I really like my DA/SA Beretta PX4 Compact and is well worth taking a look at. This is only a few of many other options, but they would all be good for her to try out and eliminate until she finds the right one.

The gal below knows alot about firearms and gives a very good review on the M&P from a woman's perspective.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

+1 on the S&W M&P compact 9mm.......


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

My 26 yr old daughter just purchased her first handgun. I had her handle several different makes and models. She fell in love with the Sig 2022 in 9mm. She absolutely loves shooting it and can disassemble/reassemble like a pro(she has a good teacher). She likes the fact that the first shot is double action. She put 100 rounds thru it on the first range trip and can't wait to put more rounds thru it. I'm a big fan of the 2022, you can't beat it for the price. Gallenson's in Salt Lake City sold it to her for $335. How can you go wrong with that. I'm a proud dad.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

How is she hitting the release?If she's using the strong hand thumb it's wrong for HK.The support thumb can cajch it on the way for a mag but that's not right either,pull the trigger finger back is correct unless she has long fingers.I get no grip change but I have the larger frame.Alot of people are putting the larger HK45 release in them and really like the "extended" feature it gives.

If she needs something else,she needs something else,but she has pretty much the best plastic around so it would be a shame to change.I hear alot of good on the Walther PPQ,but I haven't seen one in person so it may be the same release style.The M&P is the only other thing I'd consider but I haven't handled one of them either.I don't think much of XDs and Glocks,but that's just me and not what she may like.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Ruger SR9c










Ruger® SR9c™ Compact Centerfire Pistol Models

I would recommend this gun to anyone.


----------



## AZLCR (Apr 14, 2011)

Holly said:


> Ruger SR9c
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 on the SR9c - my daughter is a few years older, but likes my SR9c even though her husband is a big Sig fan. I'd have her look at the M&P compact, Glock 26 and the others mentioned above and see what feels best in her hand - that's a primary criterion for selecting any handgun. I also suggest renting several for some test firing if at all possible. I found quite a difference in accuracy and comfort when testing several 9mm compacts before I bought my SR9c.
Glad she is interested in shooting - it would be a great father-daughter activity through the years ahead.


----------



## brassmeister (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. Rex, you mentioned the release technique. I'm new to HK so mistakenly assumed she should use her thumb, which I can do but she can't. But at your comment I did some research and have seen several suggestions including the strong hand index, the strong hand middle, and even a combo strong hand thumb and index. I'll have her practice these on the HK since it was otherwise a fine gun.

If that fails, we'll go look at the others suggested above.

Thanks again to everyone for everyone's help.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

That's totally normal,I discovered it because I had to use my trigger finger shooting 1911s weakhand so I thought it was the easiest way.Lo and behold that's the design intent.My thumb won't quite reach on the larger frame 45 and the middle finger seems real awkward.

HK Pro forum has alot of knowledge and info there,that's where I heard of the serious boys swapping in the HK45 release because it acts as an extended in the USPs.The only bummer is they go fast ,like alot of HK parts,when they hit our shores.A new batch came in a few weeks ago and there weren't many left in a matter of days,you pretty much have to put in an order and wait for HKPRO or HK to get in a new order.

I forgot,if she would like the trigger a little nicer the light LEM is real poular for DAO.I'm considering it but I have the Tactical trigger in mine so it's almost as good as my 1911s.I'm not sure if it will fit the smaller frameof the 9 though.It will go in the compact 45 with modification but few do it and just pay Bruce Grey to redo the stock one-not cheap either.The Tac trigger is definately nicer than stock or the compact Tactical,but it isn't a real huge difference.

Good luck to you and your daughter.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I like almost all the guns that have been suggested. I would love to have a HK usp compact. I would keep that gun if it were me.

just me

RCG


----------

